# lime scale



## kiwistopher (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi,
I am a little concerned that my gas water heater may be clogging up with lime scale. How can I prevent it getting worse, or not happenning? Is there a propriety product that I can put in my water tank that will get rid of it. I have been living in my camper for one and a half years and have noticed that its not quite as efficient as it used to be.
Its an Indesit, and probably only 3 yrs old or so.
Thanks in advance
Chris


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Try some magnets on the water supply line, don't ask how or why, but it does work.

To descale your boiler use white wine vinegar.

Some where on this website and Truma's there are instructions on how to do it.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Llimescale*

Here you go.

Just done mine a couple of days ago.

Descaling a Truma Boiler

Cheers,
Alan


----------

